# How to remove this error from my header???



## salmanoreen (Mar 13, 2012)

I am facing this ugly error on my website header, kindly tell me how I can remove it?

Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/index.php:1) in /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/libraries/joomla/session/session.php on line 423
Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/index.php:1) in /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/libraries/joomla/session/session.php on line 423
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/index.php:1) in

Further Information:

I have installed joomla 1.5 on this website and it was working great till a few days ago but now I am facing this error, I have other websites on joomla 1.5 but all are working great.

I have hosted this website on justhost server.

I have google for this error but haven't found any solution.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks as though you are doing something before you start the session. Try making session_start() the first thing on your page (directly after the opening <?php tag, and on the same line).

Without seeing a bit of code it's tricky to be more specific.

Danny


----------



## salmanoreen (Mar 13, 2012)

I found the solution, but now new tension is 

error_reporting(0) 
*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/administrator/index.php:2) in*/home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/libraries/joomla/session/session.php* on line *423*

*Warning*: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/administrator/index.php:2) in*/home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/libraries/joomla/session/session.php* on line *423*

*Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/administrator/index.php:2) in*/home/eitlabs1/public_html/salmanoreen.com/libraries/joomla/session/session.php* on line *426*


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

If you take a look at the line numbers, I think you'll find you've fixed this issue already...

Danny


----------



## salmanoreen (Mar 13, 2012)

I have checked but I am not getting solution, for last time there was a malware script and I found that code on all of my websites in index.php file and that code was really strange. Let me share that malware code here.




when I removed this code, my problem get resolved.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

You've been hacked... Get rid of it. Further Information here.

Danny


----------

